# Furniture delivery costs/companies from Uk and Ireland



## Vilamoura79 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello, We have recently completed the purchase of our new home in Vilamoura. Having visited many furniture shops in the Algarve we have been very unimpressed with both the choice and price of the furniture available. We are seriously considering purchasing furniture in Ireland and getting it delivered to the Algarve. Has anyone any experience or recommendations about doing this. Costs involved and maybe companies used? Thanks in advance


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Try Shipley com. Very good prices, I have 6m3 for about £750 from the UK.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Cheapest quotes I got was via www.shiply.com. (no "e" in shiply). Wait for 2 to 3 days while the quotes come in and pick the best one as they tend to get cheaper on day 2/3.


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Last August we moved from Scotland (near Edinburgh) to the Alentejo (1hr north of the Algarve) with about 55 cubic metres of furniture- we used Algarve Removals and they were brilliant - the basic cost per cubic meter was £132 (inc VAT) - they did all the packing and unloading very professionally. I also looked at Shipley... my view was that it would be slightly cheaper but it was going to be a “one man and a van” type service - if you have lots to bring don’t underestimate the effort involved. I had a concern about care and security of my stuff as well, as you basically are fishing for a supplier in the big bad internet - you don’t know who you could end up with

Note that Algarve Removals also do an internet ordering service where goods can be delivered to their U.K. warehouse and then on to the Algarve.

I know what you mean about furniture shops in the Algarve ... however we recently discovered a shop called Maison du Monde in the Mar Shopping centre (website www.maisondumonde.com/PT/pt ) - they have a huge range of furniture that can be ordered online and be delivered to your Portugal property - delivery free if spending €3000 or more!


----------

